# price on my 180



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

Can someone tell me the specs of the 93 240sx and tell me how a car works? 

hahah jk but im buying a 93 fastback, there's a big dent on the left door, 143k miles on the engine, but not rust newhere. The owner is giving me free wheels with the car and asking 1200 for it. does that seem about right? thanks and i hope i dont get flamed lol


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds good.besides the dent and the kinda high milage, is there any problems with it?id definately say to go for it. you can probably pull that dent if you tried. and the KA is a strong motor, as long as it was maintained so dont worry about the milage too much.

anyways if hes ASKING 1200, you can drive the price down even more. show him 1000 in cash and i bet he will go for it. have 200 in your pocket though if hes not willing to budge.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

143 isnt _that_ high for these cars.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

that's a good price.. I'd say take it. Then just claim the door accident as a crazy mountain dori dori run hahah


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i know its not but most people wont buy cars over 100,000. i dont see why though. its cheaper usually and can run just as good if taken care of.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i bought mine with 161k. good condition though and first owner(woman)


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

o man female drivers *wretch* i picked up my last s13 coupe for about 1500 bucks with 87k ok it. it was a 93 it had more parking lot dents n wavy door panels than u could imagine all 4 corners of the bumper had scrapes in them the pasenger side looked like she drove into a cart return at a local grocery store chain. and that was filled in wit what looked like weather strip adheasive. it was an automatic too. its fate? well it was sr swaped lightley moded to a stock turbo n 15psi n ran 13.2's i'm sure that lady from washington didn't see that coming. i now own a 90 hatchback that i got for free. i traded my old coupe fora hatch and a WRX this hatch needs everything its great i love it. when i got it it didn't have a hood or a bumper or a hatch so far i used the hood n bumer from my silvia front end swap from my 93. 91-93 front end conversion on a 90...price? FrRrEEEeeEEBbBBIiiiE! enough monster garuage refrances now. hey anyone know of any 240 sx parts cars? mine has no interior its totaly stripped im debating on puting one in or just goin bare floor boards and 2 seats, some sheet metal n stuff n viola! ok i talk to much but its a 90 so i'ma prolly ca swap it or RB swap it (i said that so i sound cool) no i didnt


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

where's blackser, hahahahha, i wanna see him own kaptainkrolio again. hahahahha


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> i bought mine with 161k. good condition though and first owner(woman)


the correct term you are looking for would be "one owner". saying "first owner" is like saying that you were the first person to buy the car, which is believable since you were also talking about a woman. it is also not believable seeing as it has 161k on it. and we all know you are a woman stuck in a little boy's body.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what are you talking about? only about 50% of that post made sense


----------



## 200sxOwner (Jul 1, 2004)

uh oh...stay tuned for more everyone. change this thread to flame war part 1.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ooooh. so sorry. i forgot you arent that smart. do you want me to tell you that again in terms that you can understand???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blah blah blah.. quit ur bisching on the boards and pm each other


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i agree....i dunno why you all of a sudden hate him but whatever, use the pm's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> ooooh. so sorry. i forgot you arent that smart. do you want me to tell you that again in terms that you can understand???


 where are you going to school? and most of your post didnt make sense.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

poor kap....


----------

